#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Ways To Make Sure Your Start-Up Doesn't Fail!!

## Moana

*WHAT IS A START-UP?*

A start up is a young company that is just beginning to develop, start ups are usually small and initially operated and financed by a handful of founders or one individual.
These company's offer a product or service that is currently not offered else where in the market or that the founders believe that it is being offered in an inferior manner because start ups have a high failure rate where the investors should not only just consider the idea but the management teams experience.
Potential investors also should not only invest money that they cannot effort to loose i start ups, Finally investors should make a develop.


start.jpg














*

**Ways To Make Sure That Your Start Ups Doesn't Fail:


*
*Know Your Purpose:*
Why are you starting this business? Will people care if you start one? If you know the answer for these two then you are ahead of your success!

*Do Something You Love:*
If your heart isn't fully into it then there is no worth of starting the business because at your toughest time you'll feel like quitting, if you're not really into it with all your soul


*Believe In Yourself:*

Self doubt is seriously a poison that would kill us within. If you doubt on yoursellf whether this business willl not end up well then you should THINK TWICE. PUT YOUR 100% ON IT :Thumbs: 


*Surround Yourself With Supportive People;​*
Always stay around with motivators, could be anyone don't let people to tempt you on the wrong path


*Find Out What Customers Want:*

As we all know customers are the asset of a business without them we're nothing so find out the customers expectation in the market. Go for a market research if you can! Use different techniques such as social media, collect secondary and primary data and don't give up


*Learn From Criticism:* 

YES! This is the most important one in start ups there may be a lot of people who would put you down, demotivate you, criticise you for starting a business this would definitely bring a negative mind to you, but never let those get into your mind. If you have that willingness to do the start up with a 100% confident go for it. 
All these criticisms will make you even stronger!


*I hope the above tips were helpful, in case any of you guys are planning for a start up go through these points and get an basic idea. If you have any more ideas or suggestions share it down here it would be really helpful for me as well!!*

----------

